# St Bartholomew hospital Rochester Jan 2020



## khurbanx (Jan 19, 2020)

tbh This place is no secrect if you live in the medway towns - its been all over google , kent online ect since the closed in 2016 - Anyways this place never really been on my "todo" list - But as i was out already with some friends they wanted to go and have a look as they never been . So thought why not.

anyways pretty straight fowared .. Sadly the place has been stripped head to toe ready for the new flats. so looks the same - best thing out all it for me was the mourge .

photos was taken on my phone as i was to lazy to use my camera this time.


*


History : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Bartholomew's_Hospital,_Rochester

St. Bartholomew's Hospital, Rochester was founded in 1078 for the care of the poor and lepers. It survived as a charity until taken over with the founding of the National Health Service. The hospital closed permanently in September 2016



https://www.kentonline.co.uk/medway/news/hospital-development-plans-unveiled-216177/

Some 155 homes, ranging from one-bedroom and two bedrooms to three-bedroom houses,



st barts rochester by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


st barts rochester by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


st barts rochester by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


st barts rochester by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



st barts rochester by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


st barts rochester by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


st barts rochester by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



st barts rochester by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


st barts rochester by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


st barts rochester by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


st barts rochester by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


st barts rochester by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


st barts rochester by KHUrbanX, on Flickr





*​


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 20, 2020)

Wow the morgue table is still in place ;-)


----------



## Cs.tv (Jan 31, 2020)

Hello bro me and my missis have started doing these little adventures and recording but we are starting to realise it's getting hard to find the locations for these places is there anyway you can guide us the right way or help us find out how to find them please  ?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 31, 2020)

Cs.tv said:


> Hello bro me and my missis have started doing these little adventures and recording but we are starting to realise it's getting hard to find the locations for these places is there anyway you can guide us the right way or help us find out how to find them please  ?



Yes research research research.
People generally wont give out locations until you are trusted & have posted reports yourselves.
The search bar on this & other exploring sites is a good place to start.
You can search listed building registers, for sale sites (look particularly at land for sale as this can often have a dwelling which is not worth selling separate). company liquidation lists etc etc.
Also scouring google & just getting out there.

If for example you cant find the place above that you have replied on you probably need to look for a different hobby!


----------



## Cs.tv (Jan 31, 2020)

Thank you so much for the guidance we no this 1 is in Rochester but we heard it's been knocked down  would of loved to film in this 1 we are on social media would lv to build trust between us you seem like you no everything your talking about are you on insta or Twitter we can talk more on there and we do understand about sharing the location of these places we dont agree with sharing it we just really want to start documenting these places because some of them are amazing if you dont mind me and my missis adding you then please send us your social we added you on this but where new to this site so dont no if it worked and sorry for the long message lol


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 31, 2020)

Cs.tv said:


> Thank you so much for the guidance we no this 1 is in Rochester but we heard it's been knocked down  would of loved to film in this 1 we are on social media would lv to build trust between us you seem like you no everything your talking about are you on insta or Twitter we can talk more on there and we do understand about sharing the location of these places we dont agree with sharing it we just really want to start documenting these places because some of them are amazing if you dont mind me and my missis adding you then please send us your social we added you on this but where new to this site so dont no if it worked and sorry for the long message lol



As this was posted a few weeks ago there is a pretty good chance its still there so if u are close go & have a look.
I dont do twitter or insta Im afraid.
Other advice I would say is dont do videos. there are few people who can pull off videos well without being labled another goontuber! 
Try still shots first & compiling a report with some history etc, dosent matter if its been done before (pretty good chance it will of as most places have been) just give your own take on a place!


----------



## Cs.tv (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks again for the advise we will start this page with steel shots like you said and work out way up we dont wont to be labeled a goontuber lol can you inbox me would like to ask you a question about the abandoned old mans house in sleepy hollow we would like to take shots in there but just cant seem to find it my girlfriend loves the way everything is still left just as it was in the house


----------



## yvettelancaster (Feb 2, 2020)

Great pics specially  the morgue.


----------



## khurbanx (Feb 29, 2020)

Cs.tv said:


> Thanks again for the advise we will start this page with steel shots like you said and work out way up we dont wont to be labeled a goontuber lol can you inbox me would like to ask you a question about the abandoned old mans house in sleepy hollow we would like to take shots in there but just cant seem to find it my girlfriend loves the way everything is still left just as it was in the house



yeah the hopistial still there as they cant knock it down its getting converted some point - im local to rochester


----------

